# The House of Rath OOC (One More Player Wanted)



## Chauzu (Oct 21, 2005)

_Two small matches were struck against a fare stone. Soon the whole world was swallowed in a mountain of flames._

1372 DR, The Year of Wild Magic:
A falling star fell from the heavens and crashed into the north of Faerun. Where it landed is unknown, but a small earthquake was felt across the lands of the north.

1373 DR, The Year of Rogue Dragons:
Throughout Faerun five metallic dragons were seen at random locations. However, these dragons attacked towns and villages for reasons unknown. Each of these dragons was ridden by figures dark and mysterious. Who these beings were and where they came from is a mystery as well, as was the purpose in their doings.

1374 DR, The Year of Lightning Storms:
A strange year indeed. Violence and crimes have fallen near silent as they dwindled to nothing much at all. The dragons that caused havoc the year before have vanished from the skies. Evil monsters all throughout the lands have been appearing less frequently. Cities prospered, populations grew. People were happy. However all was not well beneath the skin of this glorious illusion. Things are about to change...

It is the 24th day of the month of Eleint and all is well in the Cormyrian city of Wheloon (as it has been this past year). The town has grown fairly well. The lord of city, Sarp Redbeard, struck at luck as his wife finally gave birth, and twins they were. The city itself struck at rich as profits skyrocketed for the city’s businesses. And during the last ten months, only three minor crimes were reported. However, this month strange things began to happen. People began to disappear.

Three months ago twelve adventurers entered town for individual reasons. Though they were adventurers they could not bring themselves to depart this town. Their fates were already set, but of course untold. These adventurers have yet to meet each other. During the same time these travelers came to Wheloon the Red Wizards of Thay established a small compound outside of town. The adventurers heard of this, but have not gone to the compound yet. Led by a fledgling Red Wizard, the wizards and their bodyguards of this compound have a small operation in which they produce potions, scrolls, and occasionally minor magic weapons and armor.

A couple of days ago the adventurers heard of rumors of the disappearance of two young men who never returned to their homes the night before. The men were strong, healthy, and fit, working as loggers. The adventurers investigated a bit individually, discovering that the men were last seen at one of the local taverns named the Golden Songbird, speaking with a tall woman with long, dark hair. The men left with her, and the three were spotted walking out of town as a group. A local merchant got into contact with each of the adventurers and asked them to meet at the same tavern where the incident began, offering information on the disappearance. Ironically, all of the adventurers just happened to get to the tavern at the same time. They greeted each other and minded their own businesses. One by one they entered the tavern...

____________________

*About the Game*
Howdy folks. As you can see I am interested in getting a Forgotten Realms game started. It will be a big campaign to say the least, so I am looking for, that's right, 12 players that think they can bear it out with me. This was a campaign that I wanted to start a while back but never got a chance to start the engine. I'm looking forward to burning those tires now. 

Yes, there will hopefully be 12 players, but often enough they will be split up for those of you who are afraid of such a party size. This game will have a lot of combat in it, yet there will be long times when combat won't be around. Don't worry if you want to make a very social character, for I try to keep a balance between the different types of characters. However, I'm not going to worry too much about how the party is made up. I want you all to create characters that you want to play and have fun with it. I will try my best to keep this game moving quickly, as I hope you do. I am looking for players that can post at least every other day. 3.5 rules.

*Character Creation*

1st-level of any apropriate race for that level from the FRCS or Races of Faerun.
Any base class, along with the Courtier class from the Rokugan setting book.
Standard 25 point-buy for stats.
Any alignment may be used. Evil characters will need a good background that sparks my interest before I allow them though.
Full starting wealth for 1st-level characters (keep in mind regional equipment as well).
Sources for skills, feats, spells, equipment, etc can come from any base D&D and any FR source. If its not coming from the core D&D books or the FRCS, let me know what you want to use, and from where. Give me the description of what you are using in case I do not have that source.

*Submitting*

Tell me about yourself, your gaming history, your hobbies, whatever. What's your favorite setting, style of play, etc.
Post your characters stats, along with the sources you are using.
Give a description and background of your character. The more, the merrier.
Wait for my response. Easy. 

Well, enough of that. I'm looking forward to 12 interesting characters and players knocking on my door here soon. Oh, and in case the beginning of this adventure sounds familiar to you, fear not. Things are different.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 21, 2005)

I remember this I think from perhaps the first time around and will toss my hat in as a typical human fighter.


----------



## Mephit James (Oct 21, 2005)

I'd be interested in playing. I've played for six plus years now, although I've never played in Forgotten Realms before. My favorite setting is Planescape, and I always thought of FR as the deva hogging the spotlight. With the release of 3e, though, I started looking through the setting and realized that it had a lot of potential and could be really fun with a good DM.  I can get a hold of most FR books from friends, etc. and would be interested in joining in. I think I'd like to play a moon elf monk from Evermeet. Sort of a philosophical, contemplative... you might say flakey character who has just returned to the ancient home of his/her people.
He'd be interesting as a foil to Ferrix's "typical human fighter" I think: "I say we smash them before they smash us, eh?"  "Ah, an intriguing mixture of prescience and initiative." "... Whatever, pointy."
Well, barring that, I think a gold dwarf from the Great Delve (which I think is the realm near the Shar desert... I really need to check into this) would be interesting too. I need to refresh my knowledge of the setting and will check back in tommorow. I will be looking into the Player's Guide to Faerun and Races of Faerun for options.

EDIT: After looking at FR resources, my new back-up plans are a ghostwise master slinger from the Chondalwood out to explore the greater world to defend his people, a Thayan wizard out to strike it rich, or a gold dwarf from the Great Rift (I almost got it right) who wants to break free of the cultural barriers of his home and see what Faerun has to offer. I also got a hold of a copy of Faiths and Pantheons for expanded options for patron deities. Considering I'm thinking of elves, dwarves, and halflings, I think this is a good thing...


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 21, 2005)

In.
If you'll have me.





> Tell me about yourself, Tell me about yourself, your gaming history, your hobbies, whatever.




Long standing CP2020 player and more recently LARPer. Came to D&D fairly late and still have never played FtF.



> What's your favorite setting, style of play, etc.




Would want to play in the Realms more, but those games always fill up more quickly. Only setting I'm really familiar with (have rather a lot of the 3.0 and 3.5 books)


I usually end up playing support characters with a fair ammount of social fu; will probably go for a Marshall if I can http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ex/20030906b, or a Bard


----------



## Joshua Randall (Oct 21, 2005)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> Tell me about yourself, your gaming history, your hobbies, whatever. What's your favorite setting, style of play, etc.



I've been playing D&D off and on for over 20 years. I'm also an avid boardgamer (e.g., Settlers of Catan, Puerto Rico) and computer gamer.

I have never played in a F2F or PBP Forgotten Realms campaign, but I've always wanted to. I enjoy the setting from its appearances in Neverwinter Nights. (And I do own the FRCS, as well as a couple other FR books.)

My play style is a combination of brilliant planning, kicking butt, and story. (See this thread.)



> Post your characters stats, along with the sources you are using.



She's incomplete, but...

*Meliria*
Elf (moon) (female) rogue1
CG Medium humanoid
*Init* +3; *Senses* low-light vision, Listen +2, Spot +2
*Languages* Common, Elven, Gnoll

*AC * 15 (+2 leather armor, +3 Dex)
*hp * 6
*Immune * sleep
*Fort * +0, *Ref * +5, *Will * +0 (+2 vs. enchantment)

*Speed * 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee * longsword +2 (1d8+3*/19-20) *wielded two-handed
*Ranged * longbow +3 (1d8/20x3)
*BAB * +0; *Grap * +2
*Atk Options* sneak attack +1d6, Combat Expertise

*Str * 14, *Dex * 17, *Con * 10, *Int * 13, *Wis * 10, *Cha * 8
*SQ * elf traits, trapfinding
*Feats * Combat Expertise
*Skills * Bluff +3, Climb +6, Disable Device +5, Hide +7, Jump +6, Move Silently +7, Open Lock +7, Search +7, Tumble +7 (4 ranks in all skills)
*Possessions * traveler's outfit, leather armor, longsword, longbow*, 20 arrows, dagger, backpack (2 flasks alchemist's fire, bedroll, flint & steel, 3 days' trail rations, 50' silk rope, 2 torches, thieves' tools, waterskin); 8 pp, 6 gp, 3 sp, 9 cp; 53.4 lbs. total weight carried

* longbow = free Regional equipment



> Give a description and background of your character. The more, the merrier.



Physically, Meliria is small, even for an elf: she stands just a hair over four-and-a-half feet tall and weighs a slight 87 pounds. She has jet black hair tied back in a pony tail to keep it out of her face, although a few strands are always hanging down in front of her bright green eyes.

Meliria hails from Tangled Trees, a small town in the elven forest of Cormanthor "largely populated by youngsters, warriors, adventurers, half-elves, and rogues who did not join the Retreat" (see FRCS page 124). She honed her skills (such as they are) on the not-so-mean streets of this village, but quickly tired of the local bumpkins. Recently, Meliria has arrived in Wheloon, a small city in Cormyr (see FRCS page 113).

Meliria has an inferiority complex about her small stature. She likes to use big weapons, talk big, and take big risks. If there's one thing she can't stand, it's being called "Mel" -- so don't even think about doing that!

Meliria doesn't much like dwarves, Thayans, halflings (she was once mistaken for one, which she's never gotten over), gnolls, or men with too much hair -- and she won't hesitate to tell you all the reasons why.

*OOC note*: Although Meliria is a spiteful character, I am not a spiteful person. She will save her most withering putdowns and sarcasm for her enemies, while merely teasing her fellow PCs.


----------



## Chauzu (Oct 21, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I remember this I think from perhaps the first time around and will toss my hat in as a typical human fighter.




Cool, then let's hear more about this fighter.



			
				Mephit James said:
			
		

> After looking at FR resources, my new back-up plans are a ghostwise master slinger from the Chondalwood out to explore the greater world to defend his people, a Thayan wizard out to strike it rich, or a gold dwarf from the Great Rift (I almost got it right) who wants to break free of the cultural barriers of his home and see what Faerun has to offer. I also got a hold of a copy of Faiths and Pantheons for expanded options for patron deities. Considering I'm thinking of elves, dwarves, and halflings, I think this is a good thing...




All three of those ideas sound like they would work out great, especially the Thayan hehe.   It's up to you really though. 



			
				Wilphe said:
			
		

> Would want to play in the Realms more, but those games always fill up more quickly. Only setting I'm really familiar with (have rather a lot of the 3.0 and 3.5 books)
> 
> I usually end up playing support characters with a fair ammount of social fu; will probably go for a Marshall if I can http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ex/20030906b, or a Bard




Great. The Marshall sounds like an interesting class. It would be unique to the Realms however, and because of such, you can use it if you provide a great background as to how he came about becoming such a person. I would be eager to hear any ideas you have out there for him. 



			
				Joshua Randall said:
			
		

> Meliria has an inferiority complex about her small stature. She like to use big weapons, talk big, and take big risks. If there's one thing she can't stand, it's being called "Mel" -- so don't even think about doing that!
> 
> Meliria just doesn't trust the Thayans and is already convinced that they're behind the disapparences. She's itching for them to try something so she can mix it up with them....




Great, great. In fact, I can see some good character interaction between Meliria and Mephit James' Thayan wizard if he decides to use him.


----------



## Mephit James (Oct 21, 2005)

Well, so far I'd been looking into the moon elf, but there is an elf already. I also like to play as wide an array of characters as I can and I recently played a character like this. I think I'll go with the Thayan wizard, he seems more and more interesting the more I think about him. I'll try to post some stats this evening, so that I can change anything controversial soon. On that note, would you like us to use the original regions and feats from the FRCS, Chauzu, or the newer rulings from Player's Guide to Faerun? Also, how do you feel about Complete Arcane and/or Magic of Faerun? I guess I'll just include whatever I come across and change what you don't like. =D It's only a first level character, so the background is pretty independent from the stats at this point anyways.


----------



## Chauzu (Oct 21, 2005)

If you have the Player's Guide to Faerun, use it. By all means, use Complete Arcane and Magic of Faerun. I don't own Complete Arcane though, so you'll have to provide me with the information on the stuff you want to use from it.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 21, 2005)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> Great. The Marshall sounds like an interesting class. It would be unique to the Realms however, and because of such, you can use it if you provide a great background as to how he came about becoming such a person. I would be eager to hear any ideas you have out there for him.




A version of Persimmon Agglax from the now defunct OrkJaeger would seem to fit the bill, with a little tweaking:

Stats:
http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2085767&postcount=50

Background:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=2085842&postcount=18
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=2085881&postcount=19

If you want him to be unique then he can be their only, or star pupil. 
How is that for starters?


----------



## Mephit James (Oct 22, 2005)

Here's what I have right now. Background to come.
*Jand Blackstaff*
Human Wizard (evoker) LN
Region: Thay
Hit Points: 4
Age: 19
Height: 5’3”
Weight: 140 lbs.
Str 8, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 18, Wis 8, Chr 13
AC: 10
Languages: Chondathan, Common, Draconic, Infernal, Mulhorandi (native)
Patron Deity: Kossuth
Familiar: Ramas (raven; speaks Draconic)

*Skills:* (ranks)
- Appraise +8  (2)
- Concentration +4 (4)
- Knowledge (arcane) +7 (3)
- Knowledge (geography) +7 (3)
- Knowledge (history) +7 (3)
- Knowledge (Thayan local) +7 (3)
- Knowledge (the planes) +6 (2)
- Spellcraft +8 (4)

*Feats:*
- Scribe Scroll [Bonus]
- Spell Mastery [Human]
- Tattoo Focus [Regional]

*Spellbook*
_Barred Schools:_ Necromancy, Illusion
0-level: _acid splash*, arcane mark*, dancing lights$, mage hand*, open/close*._
1st-level: _burning hands#*, charm person, expeditious retreat, floating disk, light#, mage armor, magic missile#$, mount, obscuring mist*, shocking grasp#._
* typically prepared
$ bonus prepared specialization spell
# spell mastery (doesn’t need to be written in spellbook)

*Equipment*
48 gp, 9 sp, 5 cp
5 candles
2 sunrods
1 pound of seed for Ramas
Flask of alchemist’s fire
Spell component pouch
Quaterstaff (black, crooked)
Scholar’s Outfit
[Regional equipment]
Scroll of _scorching ray_
2 Scrolls of _magic missile_
2 Scrolls or _burning hands_
Scroll of _comprehend languages_
Scroll of _identify_

Habits:
[sblock]- Having been traveling by himself for some time, Jand has taken to talking out loud to Ramas, voicing his thoughts. Sometimes he does so without thinking, but usually when they are secretive thoughts he unconsciously uses the mysterious Draconic tongue. He isn't really asking Ramas's opinions, of course, but will usually answer the raven as if it has responded to him.
- Though he is reasonably well-read on the geography and history of Faerun, Jand universally refers to countries besides Thay as "hinterlands" and "wilderness." When stepping off of the merchant vessel he rode to Cormyr, for example he scoffed. "Such a buzzing," the wizard complained, "as if these barbarians have any tasks of consequence in these Cormyrian hinterlands."
- When engaged in combat, Jand enjoys gloating over well-placed spells. After striking an enemy with a _magic missile_, for example, he might yell: "Perhaps now you will better appreciate real power, mongrel!"[/sblock]


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Oct 22, 2005)

Ive been trying to get a Draegloth into a game for a while so if you will consider it let me know (draegloth is a half drow half fiend from Champions of Ruin)


----------



## Yair (Oct 22, 2005)

Well, I'm interested.

I've been playing since about 1984, mostly D&D and its variants, mostly as a DM. I've dubbled in Ars Magica too, and the occasionaly session of another system. In the PbP area I've so far played as a player in one short-lived one, and recently begun my second Ars Magica PbP as a DM.
I like both combat and politics heavy games, but I ain't keen on mystery/detective games (which I find devolve into "what do we do now?!" games) or puzzles (which I find boil down to IQ tests for the players).
Hobbies? Well, reading, physics (I'm a PhD student), and guitar. I doubt the last one will come to bear. 
English isn't my native tongue, but I think I can write reasonably well.

And without further ado, my character submission. I used the PH and FRCS.

*Atavy, the Ghostwise Hunter CR1*
_Atavy is a typicaly looking ghostwise halfling, wearing a necklece of animal teeth and some pelts over a woodcloak of mottled black, gray, and green. Beneath the cloak is a dark-red leather armor. _ 
Male Ghostwise-Halfling, Ranger 1
Chaotic Neutral, Small Humanoid
_Uses PH, FRCS_
--------------------------------------------
*Senses* Listen +7, Spot +5
*Spd * 20 ft. 
*Languages* Common, Halfling, Sylvan
--------------------------------------------
*AC* 18 [+4 Dex+3 armor+1 size], touch 17, flat-footed 14
*Hp * 10 (1d8+2 HD)
*Immune * -
*Fort * +4 [2 base+2 Con], *Ref * +6 [2 base+4 Dex], *Will * +1 (+2 vs. fear) [0 base +1 Wis]
--------------------------------------------
*Init * +4 [+4 Dex]
*Melee * Greataxe +0 (1d10-2 x3); *Thrown * Dart +8 (1d3-1 x2 plus poison; 20’) [1 BAB+4 dex+1 size+1 racial+1 PBS]
*Atk Options* -
*Base Atk* +1; *GRP * -1
*Combat Gear * 
Blue whinnis poison [injury DC 14, 1 Con, Uncosciousness], 3 doses (free) on 3 poisoned darts.
--------------------------------------------
*Abilities * Str 7, Dex 18, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 12 Cha 8
*SQ * speak without sound, favored enemy, wild empathy
*Feats * Point Blank Shot, Track*
*Skills * Climb +0 [0 ranks+2 racial], Craft (poison making) +5 [4 ranks], Heal +5 [4 ranks], Hide +12 [4 ranks+4 size], Jump +0 [0 ranks+2 racial], Listen +7 [4 ranks+2 racial], Move Silently +10 [4 ranks+2 racial], Spot +5 [4 ranks], Survival +5 [4 ranks]
--------------------------------------------
*Possessions * [240 gp] [Light 16.5 lb. (without backpack); 17.25/34.5/52.5]
Small Greataxe [1d10 x3, 6 lb.] 20 gp
Small Kukri [1d3 18-20/x2, 1 lb.] 8 gp
Small Dart [1d3 x2, 20’, ¼ lb.] 5 sp x6 i.e. 3 gp
Small Masterwork Studded Leather Armor [+3 armor, -0 ACP, 7.5 lb.] 175 gp
Masterwork Bandoleer [FRCS; ½ lb., 12 items] 5 gp
Backpack [½ lb.] 2gp
Caltrops [2 lb.] 1 gp
Flint and Steel 1 gp
Rations, trail, per day [1/2 lb.] 5 sp
Torch [1 lb.] 1 cp
Coins 25 gp
--------------------------------------------
*Speak without Sound * (Su): A ghostwise halfling, unlike other halflings, can communicate telepathically with any creature within 20 feet, just as if speaking to him or her. The halfling can only spea and listen to one person at a time, and he must share a common laguage with the person or creature he speakes to telepathically, or the telepathic link fails.
*Weapon and Armor Proficiencies*: A ranger is proficient with all simple and martial weapons, and with light armor and shields (except tower shields).
*Favored Enemy * (Ex): Atavy gains a +2 bonus on Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival checks when using these skills against creatures of the Animal type. Likewise, he gets a +2 bonus on weapon damage rolls against such creatures.
*Wild Empathy * (Ex): A ranger can improve the attitude of an animal. This ability functions just like a Diplomacy check to improve the attitude of a person. The ranger rolls 1d20 and adds his ranger level and his Charisma bonus [+0 total] to determine the wild empathy check result. The typical domestic animal has a starting attitude of indifferent, while wild animals are usually unfriendly.
To use wild empathy, the ranger and the animal must be able to study each other, which means that they must be within 30 feet of one another under normal visibility conditions. Generally, influencing an animal in this way takes 1 minute, but, as with influencing people, it might take more or less time.
The ranger can also use this ability to influence a magical beast with an Intelligence score of 1 or 2, but he takes a –4 penalty on the check.

*Background*
Atavy is a ghostwise halfling that was educated and trained to become a ranger of Sheela Peyroyl, the chief deity of the ghostwise halflings. Things did not end as planned. Instead of admiring the delicate patterns of balance in nature, Atavy saw nature as a struggle for survival. Instead of brooding over long-past sins, he called for action and pride. Inevitably, he suffered the worse fate a ghostwise halfling can – exile.
In short time, he sought to his forefather’s belief, now free of the confines of society, and pursued the faith of Malar. (Although he isn’t evil, he is chaotic neutral – and will probably not agree with several tenents of Malar’s faith once he gets to know it.) When he learned that the worship of Malar was legal in the lands of Cormyr, he made his way there through the sea of stars, seeking to bolster his faith and find a new place for himself.

Mechanically, I intend to raise him as a Ranger/Rouge to level 6. If we get that far, I’ll be taking the Bloodhunter PrC from Complete Adventurer, but that’s a long way to go.


----------



## Chauzu (Oct 23, 2005)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> A version of Persimmon Agglax from the now defunct OrkJaeger would seem to fit the bill, with a little tweaking:
> 
> If you want him to be unique then he can be their only, or star pupil.
> How is that for starters?




That's a good start. The star pupil thing should be fine.



			
				Mephit James said:
			
		

> Here's what I have right now. Background to come.




Looks good so far. Looking forward to the background. 



			
				magic_gathering2001 said:
			
		

> Ive been trying to get a Draegloth into a game for a while so if you will consider it let me know (draegloth is a half drow half fiend from Champions of Ruin)




A Draegloth would be too powerful and out-of-place for this game. Sorry.



			
				Yair said:
			
		

> Well, I'm interested.
> 
> I've been playing since about 1984, mostly D&D and its variants, mostly as a DM. I've dubbled in Ars Magica too, and the occasionaly session of another system. In the PbP area I've so far played as a player in one short-lived one, and recently begun my second Ars Magica PbP as a DM.
> I like both combat and politics heavy games, but I ain't keen on mystery/detective games (which I find devolve into "what do we do now?!" games) or puzzles (which I find boil down to IQ tests for the players).
> ...




Welcome, Yair. Atavy is an interesting concept for a halfling. I like it.  You're in. And yes your English is fine. 

So far the following people are in: Joshua Randall, Wilphe, Mephit James (I'm sure the background will come out good), and Yair. 4 players, 8 to go (ha ha). Well, depending on how slow recruiting is, we might start the game once 8 players are in and let the last 4 join in as the game is rolling which won't be a problem.

Oh, and as for myself:
Been playing for about 10 years, mainly D&D. I enjoy just about anything a DM dishes out as long as its got a decent story. Aside from roleplaying games, my hobbies include photography, fishing, bodybuilding, writing, and poker. Been in the Marines for 2 years now as an ordnanceman for the F/A-18 jet. Looking forward to winning the lottery some day and getting some $$$.


----------



## nonamazing (Oct 23, 2005)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> Tell me about yourself, your gaming history, your hobbies, whatever. What's your favorite setting, style of play, etc.




Hello.  Umm...let's see.  A little about myself: I've been playing various role-playing games on and off for about two and a half decades now, ever since high school.  At the moment, I'm running a very fun World of Darkness game--but WoD is not D&D, and I've been kind of jonesing for something different recently.  So I've been drifting through these messageboards looking for a cool PbP to attach myself to.  Such as this one.

What else?  I'm a wannabe writer (like 85% of most gamers, it seems) and I work as a mid-level manager in a chain bookstore.  Oh, and I love games of all sortsand types--I'll play anything, from Chess to Tiddlelywinks.



			
				Chauzu said:
			
		

> Post your characters stats, along with the sources you are using.




Hmm, here's a rough sketch of the character.  Strictly _Player's Handbook_ and _FRCS_.  He's a monk who'll be multi-classing with ranger later on in his career.  I'll come back and add finishing details later on (such as equipment and all).

*Glar Dragonsbane* (alias Dorn), Human Monk (Ilmater, Order of the Yellow Rose)
Home Region: Damara  Alignment: Lawful Good
Statistics: Str 12 Dex 14 Con 11 Int 12 Wis 14 Cha 10
(While Glar is nimble and quick-witted, he is not paticularly large or strong. He is usually somewhat quiet, and tends to fade into the background at social gatherings.)​
Skills: Balance +4 (2 ranks), Climb +4 (2 ranks), Escape Artist +4 (2 ranks), Hide +6 (4 ranks), Jump +4 (2 ranks), Listen +4 (2 ranks), Move Silently +6 (4 ranks), Perform (dance) +4 (2 ranks), Spot +4 (2 ranks), Tumble +4 (2 ranks)
(Glar's training was very informal, and his skills tend to reflect this.  He knows a little bit about a broad variety of things, but has never possesed the temperment to specialize in any one thing.  He did spend many of his early years assisting his mother, a hunter, and her lessons about how to stay quiet and unnoticed have always stuck with him.)​
Feats: Stunning Fist, Survivor, Dodge
(Glar tends to be more defensive than offensive, concentrating on disabling foes and avoiding their attacks.  Because his mother was a skilled hunter, Glar is used to living off the land.)​
Combat: AC: 14, HP: 8, BAB +0 (Melee +1), Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +4



			
				Chauzu said:
			
		

> Give a description and background of your character. The more, the merrier.



Glar was a simple, lazy lad with one major problem: everyone expected him to do something major with his life.  "Be an adventurer," they say, "like your wonderful grandfather was!"  But Glar never asked to be the grandson of Lord Gareth Dragonsbane, king of Damara.  He never wanted to be an adventurer, and he certainly didn't enjoy being forced to live up to other people's impossible standards.

So at the age of twelve, Glar ran away from home and joined the Monastery of the Yellow Rose, where he lived for the next six years, working as a servant and watching the monks from the shadows and corners.  He learned the value of discipline, and by the time he was ready to go on his way, he was no longer the lazy little boy he had once been, much to his own surprise.

But he still had no interest in living up to the high expectations of his people (or was it something he found himself to afraid to face up to?).  He has been travelling farther and farther south, using a false name and keeping his identity concealed.  Glar, somewhat ignorant of the ways of the world, does not realize that very, very few people outside of Damara would know who he is, and even fewer still would care.

Glar is an innocent, somewhat idealistic kid who's just starting to make his way in the world.  He's still learning about himself and deciding what he wants to do with his life.  On the one hand, he's not particularly interested in being a hero or an adventurer.  But on the other hand, if he's in a situation where people need help, he can't just stand around and do nothing.



			
				Chauzu said:
			
		

> Wait for my response. Easy.




Okay, I'm waiting.


----------



## Mystery Man (Oct 23, 2005)

I'll play a bard if you need one. 
I've been Dming an ongoing Forgotten Realms campaign for about 3 years now. None of my current groups has the attention span, time or dedication enought to actually run a game so I figure my best chances of being a player are pbp.

Here's my character who is currently in Wheloon....
Daneel 

*waits


----------



## Mephit James (Oct 23, 2005)

It would be very hard to mistake Jand Blackstaff as anything other than a foreign wizard in Cormyr. His crimson robes are marked with ostentatious sigils, with a similarly complex sign marking the tanned skin of his bald forehead. His spell components sway constantly in the breeze whenever he throws his cloak over his shoulder in a self-important manner, which is frequently. On his shoulder perches a sleek, black raven who watches everything with a sharp eye. Lastly, the casual-but-firm manner in which he holds his crooked staff of dark wood causes onlookers to eye the object with suspiscion.
If his appearance marks him as a wizard, his attitude marks him as an arrogant one. He makes no effort to hide his Thayan accent and flaunts his homeland as if he were a zulkir, which makes him either powerful or naieve and a fool.

*Background*
[sblock]Jand Blackstaff _(name changed from original post)_ was born very recently. In the past year, in fact, between Aglarond and Cormyr on the Sea of Fallen Stars. Before this the short, thin wizard who now bears this name was known as Jaindis al'Tezc of Eltabbar. He was a rich merchant's son and attended a prestigious academy of Thay in his father's footsteps. He excelled at his studies, easily surpassing other students and developing a fierce pride. The professors at the academy praised him highly, increasing his sense of self-worth, and he graduated with honors and returned home to eventually take over his father's business.
To friends, Jaindis's life seemed charmed, but to enemies it looked like an easy mark. Risk comes with every success in Thay, and Jaindis's father's success had earned him many enemies. When the boy returned, the threat of a legacy was too much for rival merchants and they set a trap.  
After his father's poisoning, Jaindis found his world rapidly crumbling and he found he had no choice but to leave Thay. He traveled across the oceans to western Faerun where he hopes to make a name (and fortune for himself), adopting the name Jand Blackstaff on the way. He  worries often about being pursued by his father's killers, who he believes fear him for his magical ability. In truth, no one cares much about young Jand as long as he doesn't try to reclaim his father's business. Despite this paranoia, Jand is still a braggart and prideful. Changing his name had much more to do with an air of mystery and adventure than with hiding his identity, and Jand certainly makes no secret about being a Thayan and aspiring to be a Red Wizard some day. At the academy, reading about foreign wizards and lands, he began to develop a wanderlust and has used his father's death and the collapse of the family business as an excuse to strike out in the world. His plan is to make his own way for a while and then return to Thay to enter the service of the Red Wizards, using his (then) considerable travel expertise to establish enclaves and pull strings in nations across Faerun and perhaps beyond.[/sblock]


----------



## Chauzu (Oct 23, 2005)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm waiting.




You're in. 



			
				Mystery Man said:
			
		

> I'll play a bard if you need one.
> I've been Dming an ongoing Forgotten Realms campaign for about 3 years now. None of my current groups has the attention span, time or dedication enought to actually run a game so I figure my best chances of being a player are pbp.
> 
> Here's my character who is currently in Wheloon....
> Daneel




As are you. 

Good info on Jand, Mephit James.

Here's a rundown of how we look so far:

Meliria - Elven Rogue
Persimmon Aglax - Human Marshal
Jand Blackstaff - Human Wizard
Atavy - Ghostwise Halfling Ranger
Glar Dragonsbane - Human Monk
Daneel - Half-Elf Bard


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 24, 2005)

*About Me:*
[sblock]
I started gaming when I was 11 years old, back with the old "Red Box Set" of D&D. I have since played mostly D&D in its various incarnations. I have within the last year an a half met another gaming group who have let me experince some other non d20 games out there, such as Exalted and Iron/Jadeclaw. I currently play in several RPGA campaigns, online due to where I live, which include Living Arcanis (alternate D&D), Living Force (d20 Star Wars) as well as two face to face campaigns of Star Wars d20 (set in the Knights of the Old Republic setting) and Stargate.

Besides roleplaying, which one of my bigger hobbies, I do like the out of doors and various activies therein. Although I have not had much oppertunity the last few years to experince what I used to, like rock climing, hiking, and white water rafting. I was part of my local Search and Rescue group.

Since I do rolplay a lot, I do get a lot of varety in what I play. I would like to think of myself a "role"player first. I like to explore the depths of my character to the fullest seeing what they are all about and what they can amount to. I dislike puzzle solving, mostly because it tends to require the player instead of the character to solve such a thing.

If you wish to know anything more, just ask.
[/sblock]

*Nysa Dawnbringer*
[sblock]*Nysa Dawnbringer*

Gender: female
Race: human (Region: Cormyr)
Age: 22 (Born on the  21st day Nightal, in the Year of the Dragon. 
[sblock]
From: http://realmshelps.dandello.net/datafind/bday.shtml

Born 21 Nightal, 1352 DR.
Year of the Dragon

Born under the Sign of the Stone
and with Crescent Selûne under the sign of the Trident

Those born under the sign of the Stone are complex, tenacious and fearless. Proud and independent, they have great strength of character and rarely compromise. They thrive on challenge and have an innate belief in their own destiny.

Those born with Selûne under the sign of the Trident are quick witted, spontaneous and gregarious. They have a lively curiosity and are intelligent, persuasive speakers, enthusiastic, inquisitve and communicative. They love discussing new ideas and projects. [/sblock]
Height: 5'8
Weight: 110
Hair: black, long
Eyes: dark blue
Complexion: light

*Appearance*
( Picture: http://www.songdragon.net/pics/nysa_dawnbringer.jpg )

When adventuring, Nysa is dressed in well made banded mail, shined and well taken care of. She carries a large wooded sheild with the symbol of Lathander prominently displayed across the front. She wears her dark colored hair up as to easily place her helm upon her head. At her side is a heavy mace, the head in the form of a blazing sun colored gold. A shethed sickle is also at her side with a full boltcase and a crossbow tucked beneath her light yellow colored cloak.

When not meaning for battle or adventuring, Nysa wears her fine rose and yellow colored clerical robes, her hair is let down to flow about her, and her holy symbol made of silver ever about her neck displayed with pride. 

*Stat Block*
Cleric 1: medium humanoid; HD 1d8+1; hp 8; init +0; Spd 20ft; AC 18 (+6 banded armor, +2 large shield), ff-18 (+6 armor, +2 shield), touch-10 ; melee +1 (heavy mace 1d8+1 /x2); +1 ( sickle 1d6+1 /x2) ranged +0 (light crossbow 1d8 19-20/x2); SA spells; turn undead (d20+4 turn check, 3d6+4 dmg, turn as a 2nd level cleric) SQ n/a; AL: NG; 

*Saves*: Fort +2, Ref +0, Will +4; 

Str 13, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 15, Cha 14.

*Skills*: Diplomacy +6 (4 ranks (of 7)), Knowledge (religion) +4 (4 ranks (of 8)), Listen +2, Perform (Oratory) +4 (2 ranks (4 ranks cross-classed)), Sense Motive +2, Spot +2.

*Feats*: Initiate of Lathander (source: player's guide of Faerun), Improved Turning

*Languages*: Common, Chondalthan

Spells: (3/3)
0-level (12) 	:
1st level (13) 	:

*Domains*: 

*Glory* (source: SRD): Turn undead with a +2 bonus on the turning check and +1d6 to the turning damage roll.
1) Disrupt undead, 2) Bless weapon, 3) Searing light, 

*Renewal* (source: player's guide of Faerun): if fall below 0 get 1d8+1 hp back
1) charm person, 2) lesser restoration, 3) remove disease

Equipment: banded armor (regional benifit), large wooden shield, heavy mace, sickle, dagger(2), light crossbow (20 bolts), backpack, belt pouch(2), holy symbol of Lathander (silver), holy water (2 vials), spell component pouch, clerical vestments, rations (2), waterskin(2), rope silk 50 ft, healers kit, bedroll 18 gp, 9 sp. (98 lbs – medium weight)
[/sblock]

*Background*
[sblock]
Nysa was born to a minor noble family in Cormyr. As the 5th child and being a girl, she was sent off to an isolated temple of Lathander at an early age to learn. Hear family seemed to have little care for her, as they fawned over their sons for future endeavours within the kingdom.

In temple she learned to excell and learn all she could. One day while out with some other students roaming the countryside with her teacher, they small group was attacked by goblins, highly unusual due to the closeness to the temple. The teacher told her students to run for the temple and turned to defend his students from the half dozen or so goblins charging them from the treeline.

Nysa started to run but after a few steps looked back to see that her teacher was no match for the goblins as they thrust their spears into him. She froze in facintation of the battle before her and the death of one of her instructors.

It was the pounding of horse hooves that shook Nsya from her state and could see that the her instrutor was now dead, and the lead goblin was mere paces away. She turned to run, as she spotted a woman on horse back, in full armor, weilding a mace charging at her position. She watched as the horse moved past her by mere feet, and trampled down the first gobin as it sheiked out in terror. The next took a mace hit to it body and was sent flying, and this champion conintued on until every last goblin was dead.

Now gathered with the others, the champion on horseback approached and dismounted, remvoing her helm as golden locks of hair fell about her. It was at that moment that Nysa knew what she wanted to be, one of Lathander's choosen.

To that end Nysa later appraoched the woman who had saved her life, Morninglord Aurora Dawnbringer, and asked her to teach her to become a Morninglord of Lathander. Aurora put the young girl to task, making sure she would be ready when her time came.

Nysa then dropped her family name, not caring of the family who seemed to care little for her, and took up the name of Nysa Dawnbringer. She studied and practiced hard and at 22 years of age, Aurora came to Nysa and told her that she was ready to go out into the world, where she would learn the remaining lessons needed to become a Morninglord. Aurora presented Nysa with a well made suit of banded mail, and many of the other items she would need and then with a quick embrace departed leaving Nysa to depart from temple alone.

[/sblock]

If you have any questions or concerns, let me know.

Thanks,
~ Songdragon


----------



## Joshua Randall (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm updating my character (Meliria) above. Corrected numbers, equipment, more background.

*Chauzu* -- you might want to make a Rogues Gallery thread for the PC sheets (only), so we don't have to keep coming back to this thread, which is bound to get cluttered as we continue dicussing the game.


----------



## Joshua Randall (Oct 25, 2005)

Mephit James said:
			
		

> *Jand Blackstaff*
> *Feats:*
> - Scribe Scroll [Bonus]
> - Signature Spell (_magic missile_) [Human]
> ...



I think you have one too many feats, right? My understanding is that your regional feat is one you can take in your normal feat slot -- not _in addition to_ your other feat slots.


----------



## Mephit James (Oct 25, 2005)

Joshua Randall said:
			
		

> I think you have one too many feats, right? My understanding is that your regional feat is one you can take in your normal feat slot -- not _in addition to_ your other feat slots.




Damn, you may be right. Alright, I'll fix that and I need to add another bonus item from the Thay region. This region stuff is new so thanks for the help.


----------



## MummyKitty (Oct 25, 2005)

Would you accept a character from one of the Underdark races?  That's the only Forgotten Realms book I actually own, but I've seen some of the other material.  Maybe a Deep Imaskari or Gloaming?  Or a Kuo-toa (maybe too powerful to start)?


----------



## Chauzu (Oct 25, 2005)

Great submission, Songdragon. Welcome to the game. 

OK, I have set up a Rogues Gallery thread for the characters that I have accepted so far. Mephit James, Joshua Randall, Songdragon, Mystery Man, nonamazing, Yair, and Wilphe: go ahead and copy your characters there.



			
				MummyKitty said:
			
		

> Would you accept a character from one of the Underdark races? That's the only Forgotten Realms book I actually own, but I've seen some of the other material. Maybe a Deep Imaskari or Gloaming? Or a Kuo-toa (maybe too powerful to start)?




I don't have my Underdark book with me at the moment, so you will have to help me out here. What races wouldn't be too powerful for the group? Which have a normal ECL = Level +0?


----------



## Yair (Oct 25, 2005)

Could we by any chance be using material from Poisoncraft? Some good stuff there, although I'd need to change my character a bit... *ponders*

I assume Complete Adventurer is kosher, in principle?


----------



## Chauzu (Oct 25, 2005)

Fill me in on 'Poisoncraft.'


----------



## Neon Cactus (Oct 25, 2005)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> *Submitting*
> 
> Tell me about yourself, your gaming history, your hobbies, whatever. What's your favorite setting, style of play, etc.
> Post your characters stats, along with the sources you are using.
> ...








I'm 27 years old and been playing Roll since i started at the University playing Call of Cthulhu.
With my roll group we went downstairs at the lowest level (-4 floor). Where there is a old and little used hallway that leads to the nearby Hospital. It has several rooms not in use, not being a used corridor, the light is always off, making a excellent ambient to play in. (many scaring events took place there)
Since then I'm been of and on the gamming trying several settings and game types. I've done most face to face playing, but have some online experience. My favorite setting must be Call of Cthulhu, second Eberron.
Forgotten Realms is a setting I'm very curious about, though i have little experience of actually playing it. 

I'm gonna buy the FRCS books tomorrow, and begin with the character creation, thinking more on a background, etc.

More to come in this post.


----------



## spasemunki (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm very interested in playing.  My current pitch is a Half-orc monk.  I noticed that there was already a monk in the crew, but I figure a group of 12 is bound to have a little redundancy   .

1.  About me
[SBLOCK]I've been playing various RPG's for about 15 years.  Right now, most of my time is devoted to WHFRP and D&D.  I tend to move around a fair amount, so I play primarily online.  Hobbies include watching hockey, writing for Wikipedia, and skiing.  I'm in the process of applying to graduate school as part of my quest to be totally unemployable, so I spend a lot of my time reading and slowly but surely teaching myself a couple foreign languages that I need for my studies (dead Middle Indo-Aryan dialects, anyone?).  Style of play- I like a pretty even mix, with maybe a little more emphasis on puzzle solving and combat than deep imersion roleplaying.  I used to really love the Dragonlance setting, but I feel like its been driven into the ground.  I really like the flavor of Eberron, but haven't gotten to play in the setting as much as I would like- I keep creating characters for games that never really get off the ground.  I used to always play Wizards and Thieves in 2nd ed, but I've branched out since the 3rd edition came around- still a lot of Rogues, but a few Fighters, Monks, Clerics, Rangers, and Sorcerors as well.
[/SBLOCK]

2. Character Background and Stats
[SBLOCK]
Name: Khol
RACE: Half-Orc
ALIGNMENT: Lawful Good
DEITY: Ilmater (Monastic Order of the Broken Ones)

AGE: 24
HEIGHT: 6'
WEIGHT: 200 lb
EYES: Black
HAIR: None
SKIN: Grayish
SEX: Male

Physical Description:  Khol is tall and imposing, but not nearly as wide or heavyset as most 
half-orcs- instead, he is composed entirely of wiry, compact mussel.  He's dressed in a 
sleeveless, hooded gray tunic accented with red-brown cuffs and trim.  His calf-length breeches are tied tight against his lower legs, providing greater mobility.  His shaven head makes clear the heavy ridges of his skull, and his skin is of a grayish tone common to half-orcs.  His lower tusks protrude from his jaw, giving him a fierce, bestial appearance.

Personality:  Khol is quiet and reserved, and extremely serious.  He has lived his entire life 
learning the ways of discipline, and absorbing the stoic attitudes of the priests and servents 
of Ilmater.  He has also been taught compassion, and is eager to help those in need, 
particularly children and the defenseless.  He is calm and unruffled in most situations, but 
when an innocent is threatened or harmed, his orcish heritage emerges in a protective rage.  
Because he has lived most of his life in the cloistered confines of the monastery, he knows 
little about the outside world, and so is often hesitant to offer up opinions or 
recommendations.  He also realizes that his bestial appearance puts off many people, 
contributing to making him even more shy and reserved.

Character Region: The Dalelands

History:  The temples of Ilmater have long been the last refuge of the desperate in the Realms.  Such was the case for the unknown parents or family of Khol, who left their apparently unwanted child on the steps of an isolated temple in the Dalelands some 24 years ago.  The temple was no stranger to foundlings- indeed, its reputation for taking in any, no matter how crippled or unwanted may have guided his parents there- and soon made a place for Kohl, putting him to light housework in the temple in exchange for providing a basic education, and instructing him in the teachings of Ilmater.  

But there was more to the temple than just prayers and dishwashing.  The temple had once been visited by a traveling group of Tethyrian monks of Ilmater, who had taught the local Dalelands monks the martial ways.  It was in these ways that Kohl soon began to be educated, each day learning more and more and soon demonstrating a natural talent for the martial arts.  Kohl passed years in the temple in this fashion, his life split between hard 
labor and the study of the combat arts.  At times, the monks would journey to nearby towns and villages to participate in rituals honoring Ilmater, or to provide aid to poor communities.  At times during these outings Kohl was exposed to the prejudice against half-orcs that is found in many communities, but his strong religious beliefs kept these encounters from fostering bitterness.

Finally, the master teacher of the temple passed away.  The remaining students in the monastery were hardly equal to the task of providing Kohl with further instruction; by imitating his teachers and carefully applying himself, he had already surpassed most of the other students.  Recognizing this fact, Kohl was selected by the abbot for a special duty.  He would carry the ashes of his teacher to Cormyr, to return them to his master's place of birth.  Additionally, Kohl was instructed that he was to seek out a new teacher for himself in the martial arts, so that he might continue to develop his skills and put them to use in the service of Ilmater.  So Kohl set out from his long-time home, not knowing if or when he might return.  He traveled to a small village in Cormyr, enshrining his teacher's relics in the village temple.  Setting out from the village, he realized that for the first time in his life he was without any set schedule or duties, other than his charge to seek out a new teacher and to develop his own talents.  The nearby city of Wheloon seemed as good a place as any to begin a journey, but somehow something seemed to always keep him from leaving...


CLASS: Monk 1

HP: 9/9
AC: 16 = 10 +2 Dex + 2 Wis
SPEED: 30 ft.
INIT: +2
BAB: +1

(20 Point Buy: Starting Array Str 13, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 8)
STR: 15    (+2)
DEX: 14    (+2)
Con: 12    (+1)
INT: 10    (+0)
WIS: 14   (+2)
CHA: 6     (-2)


FORT: +3 = +2 Class, +1 Con
REF: +4 = +2 Class, +2 Dex
WILL: +4 = +2 Class, +2 Wis

MELEE BONUS: +3
RANGED BONUS: +3

WEAPON:
Unarmed Attack (+4, 1d6+2/20/x2)
Masterwork Quarterstaff (+4, 1d6+2/1d6+2/20/x2, 4 lb) (Regional equipment)
Dagger (+3, 1d4+2/19-20/x2, 10 ft., +2 Sleight of Hand, 2 lb)
Sling (+3, 1d4+2/20/x2, 50 ft., 0 lb)
Kama (+3, 1d6/20/x2, 2lb)

SKILLS:
Tumble (+2 Dex, +4 ranks)
Climb  (+2 Str, +4 ranks)
Move Silently (+2 Dex, +4 ranks)
Jump  (+2 Str, +4 ranks)

SPECIAL ABILITIES:
Darkvision 60 ft., Flurry of Blows (-2/-2), AC Bonus (+2)

Feats: Weapon Focus (Unarmed Attack), Stunning Fist (1/day), Improved Unarmed Strike

LANGUAGES: Common, Orc, Chondathan

MONEY: 10 gp,3sp

EQUIPMENT: Monk's Outfit, pouch of sling bullets (10, 5 lb)
Backpack (bedroll, waterskin, 5 days trail rations)
[/SBLOCK]
I may not be entirely done buying equipment, but that's likely the bulk of it.


----------



## Yair (Oct 26, 2005)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> Fill me in on 'Poisoncraft.'



Poisoncraft is a book, "the best poison book on the market." (Check out the bottom of the link for reviews.) I only browsed through it; it seems fairly balanced but keyed to high-Int characters so I'd need to alter my character a bit. As my character is kinda useless without poison use, I am kinda keen on using it.

You can get it as a pdf through RPGNow, or DriveThruRPG.



			
				DriveThruRPG said:
			
		

> Poisoncraft: The Dark Art
> ISBN: 1-30000-033-0
> File Size: 7.1 MB
> Original electronic format
> ...


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 26, 2005)

*Glandred d'Azerkyn*

HI,

I'm keen to have a crack. I've been playing DnD since the blue book came out. Own a heap of FR but stopped 'collecting' about the time of Champions of Ruin (I think the last book I grabbed was Shining South). I've been playing in PbPs for about 6 months now and try and post every day with the exception of weekends where I usually post only once. I dig Realms, Eberron, Dark Sun and Planescape. 

I think I'll go the old vanilla dwarven fighter - the current role call looks like it could use one 

*Glandred, Shield Maiden of Azerkyn* 
*Dwarf (Shield) Fighter 1* 
_Medium Humanoid_ 
*Alignment:* Neutral Good 
*Deity:* Haela Brightaxe (Lady of the Fray, Luckmaiden)
*Region:* Cormyr, Eagle Peak, Storm Horns (hamlet, 153; FRCS 112)
*Sex:* female
*Height:* 4’7” 
*Weight:* 132 lbs 
*Skin: * Dark, almost red tone 

*Hair: * Flame red
*Eyes:* Orange 
*Age:* 121 

*Str:* 16 (+3) [10 points] 
*Dex:* 10 (0) [2 points] 
*Con:* 16 (+3) [6 points]
*Int:* 12 (+1) [4 points] 
*Wis:* 9 (-1) [1 points] 
*Cha:* 8 (-1) [2 points] 
 * +2 con; -2 Cha

*Racial Abilities*
Darkvision 60'
Stonecunning
Weapon Familiarity - dwarven urgoshes and waraxes
Stability - +4 to resist bull rush and trip attempts when standing on the ground

*Class Abilities* 
proficient with all simple and marial weapons
proficient with all armour and shields
bonus feat

*Hit Dice:* 1d10 
*HP:* 13
*AC:* 17 (+0 Dex, +7) Touch – 10, Flat-footed – 17
*ACP:* -5
*Init:*  +4 (+0 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative) 
*Speed:* 15ft 
*+4 dodge bonus to AC vs giants

*Saves:* 
Fortitude + 5 [2 base, +3 Con] 
Reflex 0 [+0 base, +0 Dex] 
Will -1 [+0 base, -1 Wis] 
*+4 vs fire effects (Azerblood); +2 vs poison (dwarf); +2 vs spells and spell effects (dwarf)

*BAB/Grapple:* +1/+4
*Melee Atk:* +4 Dagger (1d4, 19-20/x2)
*Melee Atk:* +4 Flail (1d8, x2) 
*Melee Atk:* +4 Long Sword (1d8, 19-20/x2)
*Ranged Atk:* +1 Light Crossbow (1d8, 19-20/x2, 80')
* +1 attacks vs orcs and goblinoids (dwarf)

*Class Skills:* 12
Climb 2 [4 ranks, +3 Str, -5 ACP]
Craft (weaponsmithing) 6 [4 ranks, +1 Int, +1 Azerblood]
Handle Animal -1 [0 ranks, -1 Chr]
Intimidate -1 [0 ranks, -1 Chr]
Jump 2 [4 ranks, +3 Str, -5 ACP]
Ride 0 [+0 Dex]
Swim -7 [0 ranks, +3 Str, -10 ACP]
*+2 Appraise (stone or metal) (dwarf); +2 Craft (stone or metal) (dwarf)

*Feats:* 
Azerblood - descendant of Clan Azerkyn - +4 saves versus fire effects, +1 craft (armoursmithing, blacksmithing and weaponsmithing)
Improved Initiative - +4 initiative

*Languages:* Dwarf, Common, Ignan

*Equipment* 

*Wearing or carrying at hand* 
*Masterwork Banded Mail (regional)* – 0 gp (35 lbs) 
*Masterwork Light Steel Shield* - 159 gp (6 lb)
*Dagger* - 2 gp (1lb)
*Flail* – 8 gp (5 lbs) (Bludgeoning)
*Light Crossbow* - 35 gp (4lb)
*20 bolts* - 2 gp (4lb)
*Long Sword* - 15 gp (4lb) (Slashing)

*In or on containers* 
*Backpack* - 2gp (2 lbs) 
*Waterskin* – 1gp (4 lbs) 
*Flint and Steel* – 1 gp (--)   
*Whetstone* - 2cp (1lb)
*Bedroll* - 1sp (5lb)
_*20 days Iron Rations* - 10 (0lb)_ (consumed in the trip from the Storm Horns)

Total weight carried – 69 lbs, light load. 

*Money* 
2gp 3 sp 8 cp

~~~~~ 

*Appearance:* Glandred is well muscled with bronze, almost red skin. Her hair is worn long and, like the downy growth upon her cheeks, is a fiery orange in color. Her eyes are dark, almost black with pale yellow pupils. She favours dark colours, particularly mauves, purples, reds, blues and deep oranges and yellows. She carries herself with a swaggering confidence gained through the knowledge that she seems to finally be in control of her own destiny.

*Personality:* Glandred is a little confused. There seems to be large chunks of her memory that are missing. She doesn't have any idea what happened previous to the last year and she acts accordingly. She is a little paranoid, seeing a threat behind every shadow, she is cautious around strangers though always ready to take matters into her own hands. She is impatient and hates standing in ques or large crowds. If she trusts someone she trusts them implicitly, and can be easily led by such individuals.

*Background:* _Glandred literally translates as Forgotten or Lost Maiden (RoS 25). _ Glandred has no idea as to her past. She woke up just over a year ago high in the Storm Horns battered and bruised. She wandered for a couple of days before, half dead, she stumbled into Eagle Peak. She had no possessions and no money and so was forced to work for the human smith Belden for a year and a day in return for lodgings, a stipend and a little equipment once the tenure was over.

Glandred proved to be a great asset to Belden and secretly he squirreled away a portion of the money he made from her wares. After the term of the contract was up Belden presented Glandred with a suit of mail and her share of the takings from the year. Glandred, although moved to tears by the friendship of Belden, had resolved to depart as soon as she could so she could try and solve the mystery of her past.

Glandred said her goodbyes to Belden not more than 3 weeks ago and has slowly made her way out of the Storm Horns and through Cormyr since. She has been in Wheedon for only a week and is starting to run low on funds. She is reluctant to get a job at another smithy so soon after leaving her last job and so is looking for a more direct means to earn some money, and a chance to practice her martial skills.

Note: She recalls her surname but not the signifigance of its meaning.


----------



## Mystery Man (Oct 26, 2005)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> OK, I have set up a Rogues Gallery thread for the characters that I have accepted so far. Mephit James, Joshua Randall, Songdragon, Mystery Man, nonamazing, Yair, and Wilphe: go ahead and copy your characters there.




Daneel is up and ready.


----------



## Chauzu (Oct 26, 2005)

spasemunki said:
			
		

> I'm very interested in playing. My current pitch is a Half-orc monk. I noticed that there was already a monk in the crew, but I figure a group of 12 is bound to have a little redundancy




Good to go. Once your pleased with your character go ahead and post him in the Rogues Gallery thread. Welcome. 



			
				Yair said:
			
		

> I only browsed through it; it seems fairly balanced but keyed to high-Int characters so I'd need to alter my character a bit. As my character is kinda useless without poison use, I am kinda keen on using it.




Sounds cool. Go for it. Fill me in on the details of what you use though.



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> I think I'll go the old vanilla dwarven fighter - the current role call looks like it could use one




I was thinking the same thing  I'm eager to hear her tale.


----------



## Mystery Man (Oct 26, 2005)

Hay are we going to be using some sort of online thing for dice rolling or is out esteemed DM going to be doing that for us?


----------



## Chauzu (Oct 26, 2005)

Your esteemed DM will be doing the dice rolling.


----------



## Chauzu (Oct 26, 2005)

Also, I'd like you all to please select a color for your characters’ speeches, but don’t use one that another player or myself is already using. First come, first serve. Your characters’ thoughts should be in italics and of the color that you selected. This will make things a bit more organized.

I will be using Dark Green for the NPC's.


----------



## Joshua Randall (Oct 26, 2005)

I'll use Lime for Meliria. (Although I should note that when viewing the site in Stealth Mode (with a light grey bakground), colored text is difficult to read.)


----------



## Mystery Man (Oct 26, 2005)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> Your esteemed DM will be doing the dice rolling.




Well in that case what's your home address? I have a nice box of steaks to send you. j/k   

I'll take *Medium Turquoise* BTW


----------



## Yair (Oct 26, 2005)

I will go with Blue, just plain old blue.


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 26, 2005)

I have already started with *pink* and will stay with it.

~ Songdragon


----------



## nonamazing (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm not too good with the colors.  Does Dark Orchid show up well for everybody?  If so, that's the color I'll use.

Would you like for our entire posts to be in color, or just speech?


----------



## Chauzu (Oct 26, 2005)

Dark Orchid shows up good. And yes, use color only for speeches & thoughts.


----------



## MummyKitty (Oct 26, 2005)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> I don't have my Underdark book with me at the moment, so you will have to help me out here. What races wouldn't be too powerful for the group? Which have a normal ECL = Level +0?




Will look at it tonight and let you know. I think ECL = Level +0 rules out the Kuo-Toa but the others might still be possible.


----------



## Chauzu (Oct 27, 2005)

Well, MummyKitty, I thought about it and the only underdark race I think I'll allow are the deep imaskari. If memory serves me right, deep imaskari have a level adjustment of +0.


----------



## Mephit James (Oct 27, 2005)

Well, Jand will of course need to go with red, being a good little Thayan.


----------



## spasemunki (Oct 27, 2005)

I guess I'll go with dark orange, in the spirit of monasticism.


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 27, 2005)

Percy is up; let me see if Teal stands out


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 27, 2005)

Glandred will stake a claim on silver


----------



## Neon Cactus (Oct 27, 2005)

I must bow out. good luck to you all.


----------



## Chauzu (Oct 27, 2005)

Once Glar's stats are posted in the character thread by nonamazing, I'll post the game thread and the 8 of you that I have selected so far can then go ahead and begin the game. If any of you are still fleshing out your characters' stats, such as Yair, feel free to jump in as soon as they are done. Then, once all 8 of you have finally settled into the game, I'll give the game a kick going. 

Note to others: I will still leave the game open to four more players, so recruiting will continue.


----------



## Mystery Man (Oct 27, 2005)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> Once Glar's stats are posted in the character thread by nonamazing, I'll post the game thread and the 8 of you that I have selected so far can then go ahead and begin the game.




Woo hoo!


----------



## nonamazing (Oct 28, 2005)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> Once Glar's stats are posted in the character thread by nonamazing, I'll post the game thread and the 8 of you that I have selected so far can then go ahead and begin the game.




I have posted my character's full stats--sorry about the delay.  I think Glar Dragonsbane is all ready to go.

A small note: one of the regional equipment choices for Damara is 300 gold pieces worth of bloodstone.  I decided to make that into a single piece of bloodstone--a special family heirloom--just to add a little more flavor.  I also added some flavorful description to his equipment, but nothing that has an in-game effect.  Let me know if you would like to have anything changed..


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 28, 2005)

I think the stats on my PC are all good to go but I haven't got to the background etc yet. I'll try and do so over the weekend.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## garlicnation (Oct 28, 2005)

Hello, i am interested in actually playing a soulknife. I was wondering if you would allow me to take the vow of poverty feat from BoED.

The entire concept of the char is someone who is independent of magic weapons or armor, yet could still hold his own in a fight. i am going to post as soon as i can finish him. 

the vow of poverty feat basically gives you AC bonuses, and bonus feats, and a few other enchantments in exchange for not owning any magic items. if you allow it then i will have my char at the ready.


----------



## Yair (Oct 28, 2005)

Character updated. There are some more rules I'll use at higher levels, if we'll reach them; there is no point in going over things now. If there is anything you don't agree with regarding the new stats (poison prices, whatever) - let me know.


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 28, 2005)

Chauzu...

I was wondering for the region we are in, Cormyr, there are particular laws and the like to do with all sorts of things. Specifically that of all weapons being peacebond unless you have a specific charter or licence and even then there are restrictions. Are these laws, and others mentioned, going to be used and if so how will they afffect our characters?

I have merely been doing some reading on the region mostly from Volo's Guide to Cormyr, which is more then a little outdated at present. I have not read the more recent book in where Cormyr has been ravaged by a red dragon and the death of the King. Which brings up, is all that history considered to have happened?

Merely trying to get a feel for the Cormyr we are adventuing in and how to act in a proper manner. If there is any other details we should be aware of, please, let us know.

~ Songdragon


----------



## garlicnation (Oct 28, 2005)

ok, here is the description of the vow of poverty feat.

You cannot own anything besides non-masterwork weapons, and clothes, and a days worth of food.

you gain these benifits at each level.

*AC Bonus (Su):* A 1st level ascetic recieves a +4 exalted bonus to his AC. The bonus increases to +5 at 3rd level, and thereafter increases by +1 for each 3 charachter levels. This bonus doesn not apply to touch attacks and does not hinder incorporeal touch attacks. Brilliant energy weapons, however, do not ignore the bonus. This does not stack with an armor bonus.

*Bonus exalted feats:* At 1st level, and ascetic gets a bonus exalted feat, and another bonus feat at 2nd level and every 2 levels thereafter. Unlike other benifits of a vow of poverty, a charachter does not gain these bonus feats retroactively when he takes the Vow of Poverty feat; he only gains those bonus feats that apply for the levels he gains after swearing his vow. This bonus feat gained at first level is available only to humans who take both the sacred vow and vow of poverty feat at first level.

*Endure Elements (Ex):* A 3rd-level ascetic is immune to the affects of being in a hot or cold environment. He can exist comfortably in conditions between 50 and 140 degress Fahrenheit without having to make Fortitude saves (as decribed in the Dungeon Masters Drive).



the bonuses basically eventually give you more bonuses to survive without items. And, your share of treasure goes to the poor.


----------



## garlicnation (Oct 29, 2005)

Stats 

```
[B]Name:[/B] Batair
[B]Class:[/B] Soulknife
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] CG
[B]Deity:[/B] None

[B]Str:[/B] 17 +3 (13p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)      [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 12 (1d10+2)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)      [B]Grapple:[/B] +3     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 0/-
[B]Int:[/B]  8 -1 (2p.)      [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
[B]Wis:[/B]  8 -1 (0p.)      [B]Init:[/B] +6        [B]Spell Save:[/B] n/a
[B]Cha:[/B]  8 -1 (0p.)      [B]ACP:[/B] -4         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] n/a

            [B]   Base     Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]         10       +1   +0     +0   +4    18
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 16

                  [B]   Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                0      +2         2
[B]Ref:[/B]                 2      +1         4
[B]Will:[/B]                2      +0         2

[B]Weapon                      Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Mind Blade(Short)           +4       1d6+3      19-20/x2

[B]Languages:[/B] 
Common

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Mindblade

[B]Feats:[/B]
Wild Talent [Class feat]
Weapon Focus(Mind Blade) [Class feat]
Sacred Vow
Vow of Poverty
Knight of Stars [Vow of poverty][Exalted]


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 20 [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2.0
[B]Skills                      Ranks  Mod  CP    Total[/B]
Appraise                    0      0    0     0
Autohypnosis                4      0    0     4
Balance                     0      2    0     -2
Bluff                       0      0    0     0
Climb                       4      3    0     3
Concentration               2      2    0     4
Craft(all)                  0      0    0     0
Diplomacy                   0      0    0     0
Disguise                    0      0    0     0
Escape Artist               0      2    0     -2
Forgery                     0      0    0     0
Gather Information          0      0    0     0
Heal                        0      0    0     0
Hide                        4      2    0     0
Intimidate                  0      0    0     0
Jump                        4      3    0     7
Listen                      2      0    0     2
Move Silently               0      2    0     -2
Ride                        0      2    0     2
Search                      0      0    0     0
Sense Motive                0      0    0     0
Spot                        4      0    0     4
Survival                    0      0    0     0
Swim                        0      3    0     -1
Use Rope                    0      2    0     2


[B]Equipment:                  Cost  Weight  Armor/Shield Bonus[/B]
Monk's Outfit               N/A   N/A     

[B]Total Weight:[/B]0lb      [B]Money:[/B] 75gp 0sp 0cp

                       [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]            77    153   230  230   1150

[B]Age:[/B] 25
[B]Height:[/B] 5'8"
[B]Weight:[/B] 185lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] None
[B]Skin:[/B] White
```
*Appearance:* Batair looks very timid. He wears no armor and carries no weapons, but is a fearsome combatant. Some might mistake him for a kindly monk, but if they attack a young child or a poor one, he will strike with fearsome justice. 

*Background:* Batair came from a very rich psionic family that controlled shipping in and out of his town. When his father died, he was supposed to inherit the family business. So many people started coming to him for mercy, and he realized what his father actually was. He went to a monastery with all of his families money, and gave it all away. He has been training with the monks of this monastery and is now on a journey to understand his true purpose in life.


----------



## MummyKitty (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm going to watch for a while.  Sounds like a cool campaign, but I'm having a hard time coming up with a character concept that I can get excited about especially since I don't have much Forgotten Realms materials.


----------



## Chauzu (Oct 29, 2005)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> I have posted my character's full stats--sorry about the delay. I think Glar Dragonsbane is all ready to go.
> 
> A small note: one of the regional equipment choices for Damara is 300 gold pieces worth of bloodstone. I decided to make that into a single piece of bloodstone--a special family heirloom--just to add a little more flavor. I also added some flavorful description to his equipment, but nothing that has an in-game effect. Let me know if you would like to have anything changed..




Good to go. I like the family heirloom thing, and there isn't anything I want you to change. 



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> I think the stats on my PC are all good to go but I haven't got to the background etc yet. I'll try and do so over the weekend.




Roger that. Once your character is completed and I approve, you can enter the game. I always like to hear some good dwarven backgrounds.



			
				garlicnation said:
			
		

> Hello, i am interested in actually playing a soulknife. I was wondering if you would allow me to take the vow of poverty feat from BoED.
> 
> The entire concept of the char is someone who is independent of magic weapons or armor, yet could still hold his own in a fight. i am going to post as soon as i can finish him.
> 
> the vow of poverty feat basically gives you AC bonuses, and bonus feats, and a few other enchantments in exchange for not owning any magic items. if you allow it then i will have my char at the ready.




Welcome garlicnation. While a some of the underdark races and creatures have psionic abilities, for the most part psionics don't have a place in "my" Forgotten Realms yet. It sounds like an interesting idea you have there for a character, but I can't allow it. Sorry about it. :\ 



			
				Yair said:
			
		

> Character updated. There are some more rules I'll use at higher levels, if we'll reach them; there is no point in going over things now. If there is anything you don't agree with regarding the new stats (poison prices, whatever) - let me know.




Great. I don't feel like being flabbergasted with more rules right now anyways, haha.  



			
				Songdragon said:
			
		

> I was wondering for the region we are in, Cormyr, there are particular laws and the like to do with all sorts of things. Specifically that of all weapons being peacebond unless you have a specific charter or licence and even then there are restrictions. Are these laws, and others mentioned, going to be used and if so how will they afffect our characters?
> 
> I have merely been doing some reading on the region mostly from Volo's Guide to Cormyr, which is more then a little outdated at present. I have not read the more recent book in where Cormyr has been ravaged by a red dragon and the death of the King. Which brings up, is all that history considered to have happened?
> 
> Merely trying to get a feel for the Cormyr we are adventuing in and how to act in a proper manner. If there is any other details we should be aware of, please, let us know.




Yes, when traveling within Cormyrian city boundaries weapons will be required to be peacebonded, EXCEPT Wheloon, which the lord Sarp Redbeard managed to come to terms with the country's court on the weapon laws. As long as weapons are sheathed, you are good to go. All that history you have stated did happen. Other than the metallic dragon attacks the year before now, nothing major has happened in Cormyr.


----------



## Chauzu (Oct 29, 2005)

The game thread is posted.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 29, 2005)

HI there,

I've edited my previous PC post over here http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2678291&postcount=29 she is now finished and ready for comment.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 29, 2005)

MummyKitty said:
			
		

> I'm going to watch for a while.  Sounds like a cool campaign, but I'm having a hard time coming up with a character concept that I can get excited about especially since I don't have much Forgotten Realms materials.





MummyKitty... One good download for the region we are in is the free Volo's Guide to Cormyr at http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/dnd/downloads.

http://realmshelps.dandello.net/datafind/index.shtml also seems to have lots of into regarding the Realms for character building.

I have many of the other books so if you want to chat about character concepts or flsh out characters let me know, I'll give you a hand.

~ Songdragon ~


----------



## garlicnation (Oct 29, 2005)

Since i dont think you have one, can i post a cleric?

also, will you allow the vow of poverty feat?


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 29, 2005)

garlicnation said:
			
		

> Since i dont think you have one, can i post a cleric?




I play, Nysa Dawnbringer, who is a *cleric* of Lathander  

But really, more the merrier. You can never have too many clerics. And with so many deities, there are many different clerical types you can play. 

~ Songdragon ~


----------



## garlicnation (Oct 29, 2005)

Songdragon said:
			
		

> I play, Nysa Dawnbringer, who is a *cleric* of Lathander
> 
> But really, more the merrier. You can never have too many clerics. And with so many deities, there are many different clerical types you can play.
> 
> ~ Songdragon ~




I posted 5 minutes before sleeping, i will pay more attention next time. Since we have a cleric, howsabout a paladin.


----------



## garlicnation (Oct 29, 2005)

Songdragon, i want to do another cleric or a palidin, do you think you could help me out a little. aim is icecoldnintendo


----------



## MummyKitty (Oct 29, 2005)

Songdragon, thanks for the links and I may take you up on your offer of help in developing a character.  At the least I can come up with most of the stats and skills, and then maybe you can help me flesh out the background.  If I have time this weekend I'll work on it. Thanks!


----------



## garlicnation (Oct 29, 2005)

hey, will you allow the disciple feat. I want to be from Thay and it is one of the regional feats. I am making a neutral cleric that knows Jand. He has acces to the destruction and suffering domains, and his patron deity is Kossuth. He spontaneously casts inflict spells and commands or rebukes undead.


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 30, 2005)

garlicnation said:
			
		

> Songdragon, i want to do another cleric or a palidin, do you think you could help me out a little. aim is icecoldnintendo




Sorry I missed you Garlicnation. Been sick this last week so I've been trying to rest as much as I am able. I'll help if I can. Good luck with the character, it seems you have him/her well in hand.



			
				MummyKitty said:
			
		

> Songdragon, thanks for the links and I may take you up on your offer of help in developing a character. At the least I can come up with most of the stats and skills, and then maybe you can help me flesh out the background. If I have time this weekend I'll work on it. Thanks!




No problem Mummy Kitty. Just send a message or the like when you are ready.


----------



## garlicnation (Oct 30, 2005)

Also, how much gold do clerics start off with. I am going to take that and burn my 2 2nd level scrolls for 200 more gp.


----------



## Chauzu (Oct 30, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> I've edited my previous PC post over here http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php...91&postcount=29 she is now finished and ready for comment.




Welcome to the game, D20Dazza.  Once you repost your character's stats in the rogues gallery thread, you may enter the game. 



			
				garlicnation said:
			
		

> hey, will you allow the disciple feat. I want to be from Thay and it is one of the regional feats. I am making a neutral cleric that knows Jand. He has acces to the destruction and suffering domains, and his patron deity is Kossuth. He spontaneously casts inflict spells and commands or rebukes undead.
> 
> Also, how much gold do clerics start off with. I am going to take that and burn my 2 2nd level scrolls for 200 more gp.




Yes, you may use the disciple feat. Clerics start with max 200gp.


----------



## garlicnation (Oct 30, 2005)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Tinos
[B]Class:[/B] Cleric
[B]Race:[/B] Human(Thayan)
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] CG
[B]Deity:[/B] Kossuth

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)      [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B]  8 -1 (0p.)      [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 12 (1d10+2)
[B]Con:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)      [B]Grapple:[/B] +3     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 0/-
[B]Int:[/B]  9 -1 (1p.)      [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
[B]Wis:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]Init:[/B] -1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] 13
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)      [B]ACP:[/B] -9         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] n/a

            [B]   Base  Armor  Sheild  Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]         10    6      2       -1   +0     +0   +0    17
[B]Touch:[/B] 9               [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 17

                  [B]   Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                2      +2         2
[B]Ref:[/B]                 0      -1         4
[B]Will:[/B]                2      +3   +2    7

[B]Weapon                      Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Longsword                   +2       1d8+2      19-20/x2

[B]Languages:[/B] 
Common

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Destruction domain
      Smite 1/day
Suffering domain
      Pain touch 1/day
Command Undead 5/day

[B]Feats:[/B]
Discipline
Martial Weapon Proficiency(longsword)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 20 [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2.0
[B]Skills                      Ranks  Mod  CP    Total[/B]
Appraise                    0      -1   0     -1
Balance                     0      -1   -9    -10
Bluff                       0      2    0     2
Climb                       0      2    -9    -7
Concentration               4      0    +2    6
Craft                       0      -1   0     -1
Diplomacy                   0      2    0     2
Disguise                    0      2    0     2
Escape Artist               0      -1   -9    -10
Forgery                     0      -1   0     0
Gather Information          0      2    0     0
Heal                        0      3    0     0
Hide                        0      -1   -9    -10
Intimidate                  0      2    0     0
Jump                        0      2    -9    -7
Knowledge (religion)        4      -1   0     3
Listen                      0      3    0     3
Move Silently               0      -1   -9    -10
Ride                        0      -1   0     -1
Search                      0      -1   0     -1
Sense Motive                0      3    0     3
Spot                        0      3    0     3
Survival                    0      3    0     3
Swim                        0      2    -18   -16
Use Rope                    0      -1   0     -1


[B]Equipment:                  Cost  Weight  Armor/Shield Bonus[/B]
Cleric's Vestments          N/A   N/A
Splint mail                 200gp 45lbs   +6
Heavy Steel Shield          20gp  15lbs   +2
Unholy symbol, silver       25gp  1lb
Spell Component Pouch       5gp   2lbs
Longsword                   15gp  4lbs

[B]Total Weight:[/B]67lb      [B]Money:[/B] 135gp 0sp 0cp

                       [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]            67    133   200  400   1000

[B]Age:[/B] 25
[B]Height:[/B] 5'7"
[B]Weight:[/B] 185lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] White
```

*Spells Per Day:*
*0:* 3
*1st:* 2+1

*Appearance:* Tinos has a fire in his eyes that reflects his devotion to Kossuth. He is very average in all of his features, but something about him makes him look deadly. He usually wears his longsword under his vestments, but when he takes it out, he looks fearsome. 

*Background:* Tinos lived in the Thayan temple for Kossuth. He knows Jand from his interesting conversations about arcane magic, which Tinos is fascinated with, and about the outside world. Tinos was left at the doorstep of the temple when he was but a baby and has lived in it ever since. Since he isn't as idealistic as most of the other clerics there, he was charged with being the sentinel of the temple, should the need ever arise. Now, at 25 he is on a journey to become closer, and maybe even see Kossuth, and wont mind some action more exciting than the temple while he is gone.


----------



## garlicnation (Oct 30, 2005)

Since i dont think anyone else has it, and since Jand took red i think tinos will take sandybrown


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 30, 2005)

garlicnation...

You may want to look at your stats, they are a little high for a 25 point buy.  A Suggestion... with keeping what you have currently and make a slight adjustment.

Str 14 (6 pts) +2 mod
Dex 8 (0 pts) -1 mod
Con 10 (2 Pts) +0 mod
Int 9 (1 pts) -1 mod
Wis 16 (10 pts) +3 mod
Cha 14 (6 pts) +2 mod

And just to note... being a cleric of Lathander, going for the the Morninglord Prestige class no less... We are likely to come into conflict with you trying to command undead, while I am trying to turn (destroy) them.    Should be for some interesting RPing.

~ Songdragon ~


----------



## Chauzu (Oct 30, 2005)

Songdragon is right. Once you fix your ability scores you're in. After you repost your character in the rogues gallery thread you may enter the game. Welcome.


----------



## garlicnation (Oct 30, 2005)

Sorry, i accidentaly did a 30 pt buy. posting in RG now


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 31, 2005)

Cool, thanks Chauzu, I'll move her over to the RG and have the first IC post done this evening (at work at the moment just having a quick check in over lunch)

Cheers

Daz


----------



## MummyKitty (Oct 31, 2005)

Here's a draft of a character I am working on, a Deep Imaskari Sorcerer.  Basically he'd be just up from the Underdark, here to see the surface world, etc.  Please let me know what you think.  Still working on the background...

Hito Susquawana
Deep Imaskari Sorcerer CN
Region: Underdark, Deep Imaskari
Hit Points: 4 (+1 CON) = 5
Age: 32
Height: 5’7”
Weight: 145 lbs.

Str 9 (-1)
Dex 12 (+1)
Con 12 (+1)
Int 16 (+3)
Wis 8 (-1)
Chr 15 (+2)

AC: 10 (+1 DX) = 11

Languages: Common, Roushoum, Undercommon, Abyssal, Draconic
Patron Deity: None

Skills: (ranks) (20 points) * = Class Skill
Bluff (Cha) +6 (4) *
Concentration (Con) +5 (4) *
Craft (int) +5 (Fletcher -- can make darts for Gnomish dart thruster, also maintain this weapon) (2) *
Knowledge (arcana) (int) +7 (4) *
Knowledge (the planes) +4 (1)
Knowledge (dungeoneering) +4 (1)
Spellcraft (int) +7 (4) *

Feats:
Point Blank Shot (+1 to hit / damage with ranged weapons within 30 feet)

Racial Abilities:
-- Low Light Vision
-- Spell Clutch (Su): Once per day, a deep Imaskari can recall any 1st Level spell that she has already prepared and then cast. They spell is then prepared again, just as if it hadn’t been cast. (Assume this also works for Sorcerers even though they don’t have to prepare spells?)
-- +4 bonus on hide checks when underground.

Spells Known (+2 Cha bonus)
0 Level: Detect Magic, Daze, Mage Hand, Ghost Sounds, Read Magic, Message
1st Level: Identify, Disguise Self, Feather Fall, Sleep 

Equipment
Black leather greatcoat with many inside pockets
Two Gnomish Dart Thrusters (1d3/1d4/1d6, 19-20/x2 crit, 40ft range, 1 lb.)
20 darts (10 lb)
Belt with pouches
3 Daggers, two on belt, one concealed in boot

More gear TBD... Not sure how the Region Gear (A & B) works...


----------



## Songdragon (Oct 31, 2005)

MummyKitty said:
			
		

> More gear TBD... Not sure how the Region Gear (A & B) works...




You may choose the A option or B option at 1st level for bonus equipment. You do not get both. If you do not want either option you may take a bonus 100gp to your starting monies. An * (asterisk) indicates a masterwork item.

Hope that helps.

~ Songdragon ~


----------



## Chauzu (Nov 1, 2005)

Looks cool so far, MummyKitty. Let's hear his tale. 

Happy Halloween all.


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 1, 2005)

*Hito's Background*

OK here's some background story on Hito.  It's a little long and rambling, and is still not finished but let me know what you think.

[sblock]Hito had awoken in the darkness, a deep darkness beyond anything he had experienced before.  In the city, the great seal had cast its eternal illumination over everything, such that from the window of any building of the city, the glow of the seal could be seen.  That mystic light meant security and safety for Deep Imaskar. 

But now, strain his eyes as he might, Hito could not see that glow, and so, began to feel the needle pricks of terror starting to climb up his back.  He swallowed his fear and raised himself to a sitting position, feeling smooth, damp stone beneath him. From the feel of the air currents and the faint echoes of distant water drops, he could tell he was in a large place, but how large he could not tell. He felt his clothing—he was wearing his greatcoat, woven of the dark durable fibers of the Clothcap Mushroom.  At his belt-- a dagger, and from the feel of it, one in his boot too. A bag was lying on the ground next to him; inside, he could smell bread and feel a full waterskin. Whoever had left him here had not wanted to die of hunger or thirst, at least not immediately.

His mind was cloudy.  Had someone left him here? He remembered his friends in Deep Imaskar.  Iult and Suswami…. Even as children they had talked of leaving the vault and seeing the surface, perhaps on some secret mission for the High Lord Planner.  There was a memory there… faint in the darkness, fragile like a spider’s web.  Hito couldn’t grasp it… had he taken the oath?  The promise to never return to Deep Imaskar?

Inside the bag Hito found other objects, tools to help him survive….  Tools that would only be needed in the Underdark.  The smooth, unmistakable shape of a Sussar wood light stick, a tinder box, rope, hammer and climbing spikes. 

Hito felt along the smooth shaft of the light stick.  His fingers traced the runes of the command word that would ignite it. He spoke the word and a faint glow appeared on the wand’s end, no more than a burning ember but plenty of light for one used to reading by the glow of the seal.  He was in a large cavern strewn with boulders, with only one way out, a trail that seem to lead upwards.  Although he still did not remember why he was here, he knew that he would have a lot of time to think about it as he walked to the surface world.  The sagas had told of The Hiding, his people’s trek through the endless tunnels to the great cavern that would become Deep Imaskar.  Those same tales, clouded by centuries, did not tell how to get back to the surface.  He would have to find that path on his own.

Hito lost track of the days it took him to make it to the surface, perilous days where he mainly avoided the many dangers of the Underdark.  His magical skills were not offensive in nature, so when anything approached he preferred hiding to testing them. He was fortunate indeed to come upon a Svirfneblin trade caravan which he took up with for some time.  The deep gnomes probably believed that Hito was a lost human who had gone crazy from wandering too long in the Underdark. They taught him the common language of the Underdark, which Hito picked up quickly.  Shemtak Chiselchipper, the caravan’s leader, was quite amused by Hito’s tales of the city of the great seal, as none of the gnomes believed that the place existed. It didn’t hurt that Hito had given the gnome a handful of shiny stones that he’d found when he’d been crawling through a little used tunned.  Shemtak had even given him some coins in return.  He’d said they were valuable, though Hito didn’t know how they could be—they were only ugly circles of metal with strange symbols impressed on them.  Wandering with the gnomes, Hito grew bolder and had a chance to demonstrate some of his magical skills to his smaller friends.  He was even able to learn a handy spell of disguise from them. With that, he could almost pass for a very tall Svirfneblin, at least for a short time while the magic was in effect.

Finally the gnomish caravan had gone as close to the surface as it was going to go.  Shemtak gave Hito a choice, stay with the caravan, or continue to the surface.  Hito still wasn’t able to remember why he had left the cavern, but he did feel compelled to continue to the surface, so he bid his Svirfneblin friends farewell.  As a parting gift, Shemtak gave Hito two finely crafted dart thrusters and a supply of darts.  He had enjoyed practicing with the weapons and had also learned how to craft new darts from Zurkhwood.

It was still many days to the surface, but the rest of the trip was uneventful.  Again alone, Hito now had the confidence to use his spells for protection.  His sleep spell came in handy several times when his natural skill at hiding failed him. 

Finally, Hito saw something that he had not seen before—sand.  Many caverns of the Underdark have floors of fine gravel or muck, or dried silt and dust, but real sand, caused by the tireless erosion of waves or wind, is rare and virtually unknown.  In addition to the strange dirt, the cave he had entered was also warm and dry, a dead cavern.  And from one end, Hito saw the brightest light he had ever seen.  It hurt his eyes, and try as he might he could not stand to look it for long. He retired toward the back of the cave and wondered what to do.  As he waited, the light got fainter and fainter.  Was it some sort of magical light?  When it had all but disappeared, he approached the source, and looked out upon the surface world for the first time.

It looked to him like a fairy land.  Above, the stars shone like beacons, lighting the surfaces of the surrounding dunes of Raurin, the dust desert.  The air was dry and fresh and the hot wind felt stronger than any air current Hito had ever felt below the earth.  He had made it, but his journey was just beginning.

(From this point, since I don’t know much about the upper world of Faerun, I’m going to assume Hito caught on with some wandering nomads in the desert, who made it to a trade city somewhere, from there he continued to Cormyr, probably again with some merchants.)

Hito wears the dark greatcoat that is common for his people.  It is woven of tough but supple fungal fiber and contains many small pockets inside.  Hito always wears a wide-brimmed hat to protect himself from the sun.  Although he's gotten used to it over time, he still prefers to stay out of direct sunlight and travel during cloudy days and night.

Hito's alignment is listed as Chaotic Neutral, but that is only because he doesn't understand the surface world entirely, and so he may act unpredictably (he's smart, but not too wise as well).  It's quite possible that over time his alignment may change depending on what he learns.  He's generally going to act in a good fashion if he understands what is happening.  He's very curious about the surface world and the beings that inhabit it.

He still doesn't remember exactly why he left the city... I'm leaving that open for future development, or for the adventure to dictate.  He could be on a mission for the Lord High Planner, or be a rebel that was exiled from the city.[/sblock]


----------



## Chauzu (Nov 2, 2005)

Excellent, MummyKitty. That's what I like to see.  Welcome to the game. Go ahead and advance to the Rogue's Gallery.  However, do not post yet. I'll let you know when to post.


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 2, 2005)

Cool!  I still need to complete his equipment, I'll finish that tonight and post in the Rogue's Gallery.

I'll take Yellow Green as my color unless anyone objects...

And I posted in the Rogue's Gallery.  Not sure how much detail you want on the items owned.  I tried to cover the most important ones.


----------



## Chauzu (Nov 6, 2005)

Mystery Man, are you still there? Let me know if you are still interested in playing or not.

--------------------

So, am I correct in that the following are the teams?

Tracking Team:
Percy
Atavy
Nysa
Meliria
Glandred

Constabulary Team:
Khol
Jand
Tinos
Glar

-------------------

Once everybody is finished with what they need to do that night at the tavern I'll advance the game further for both teams. I want both to start at the same time. (Sorry for the bit longer wait, constabulary team.)


----------



## Mephit James (Nov 6, 2005)

The teams look fine, and I don't mind waiting a little... Are you going to do two separate threads for the two separate teams?


----------



## Mystery Man (Nov 6, 2005)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> Mystery Man, are you still there? Let me know if you are still interested in playing or not.




I'm here! I didn't realize the campaign started!! Where's the thread I'll post something tonight!!!!

!!!!!!


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm still around too... just watching the rain fall.  It's pretty fascinating for a Deep Imasakri ya know.  Water from the sky?  Thunder and lightning. Cool!


----------



## Chauzu (Nov 6, 2005)

Mystery Man said:
			
		

> I'm here! I didn't realize the campaign started!! Where's the thread I'll post something tonight!!!!
> 
> !!!!!!




lol, well IC games are in the Playing the Game forum. Here's a link to the thread. Don't worry about posting yet though. I'll tell you when to post in-game.



			
				Mephit James said:
			
		

> Are you going to do two separate threads for the two separate teams?




Yes.


----------



## maddmic (Nov 7, 2005)

Are you still looking for others to join?  If so, could you give me a run down of the characters and I'll try to make something interesting.  I've seen a lot of humans and lost track of their races along the way.


----------



## nonamazing (Nov 7, 2005)

maddmic said:
			
		

> Are you still looking for others to join?  If so, could you give me a run down of the characters and I'll try to make something interesting.  I've seen a lot of humans and lost track of their races along the way.



 Here's the cast, as far as I know:
Atavy, Ghostwise Halfling Ranger (Level 1) - Played by Yair
Meliria, Moon Elf Rogue (Level 1) - Played by Joshua Randall
Jand Blackstaff, Human Wizard (Level 1) - Played by Mephit James
Nysa Dawnbringer, Human Cleric (Level 1) - Played by Songdragon
Daneel, Half-Elf Bard (Level 1) - Played by Mystery Man
Persimmon Agglax, Human Marshal (Level 1) - Played by Wilphe
Khol, Half-Orc Monk (Level 1) - Played by Spacemunki
Glar Dragonsbane, Human Monk (Level 1) - Played by nonamazing
Tinos, Human Cleric (Level 1) - Played by garlicnation
Glandred, Shield Dwarf Fighter (Level 1) - Played by D20Dazza
Hito Susquawana, Deep Imaskari Sorcerer (Level 1) - Played by MummyKitty

I just copied that from the character thread, which you can find here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=153779


----------



## nonamazing (Nov 7, 2005)

Oh, and speaking of characters...I've just updated my character sheet for Glar.  I've added a section that breaks down his opinions of the other characters, based on his first impressions of them.  Check it out here.


----------



## Chauzu (Nov 7, 2005)

Yes maddmic, we are looking for one more player.

That's a neat idea, nonamazing. I like it a lot.   Do you plan on updating his opinions of the group as we play along?


----------



## maddmic (Nov 7, 2005)

I'll work on my character tonight and post.

edit:

I am embarrassed to say that I cannot find my Forgotten Realms book.  I still have things packed from our last move and though it was in one box, but nada.  While I try to locate it, is this 3.0 or 3.5?

Also, is there an online version of the FRCS?


----------



## Chauzu (Nov 10, 2005)

maddmic said:
			
		

> While I try to locate it, is this 3.0 or 3.5?
> 
> Also, is there an online version of the FRCS?




A) 3.5

B) Not that I know of.


----------



## Joshua Randall (Nov 10, 2005)

The FRCS is 3.0.
The Player's Guide to Faerun is 3.5.

Check out some of the stickied posts in this forum (Talking the Talk) for links to various FR resources on the web.


----------



## garlicnation (Nov 10, 2005)

Ok, when are we going to start gathering information. I feel that my charachter has been fairly slow in keeping up with what was going on.


----------



## Q-Ball (Nov 10, 2005)

Im very sorry for interupting your OOC threat ....

I have a question though. I read your story and it sounds awesome. 
I ve been in an adventure once with chauzu for a short period of time ... he disapeared soon after though... (where have you been ... t was a year or 3 ago i reckon, some dungeon ... me taming a wolf with no skill what so ever .... or tried anyway, you may remember it or not)

anyways long story short ... been a while since my last DnD experiance and i really would like to renew my DnD skills. Is there a spot open for a mage (prolly illusionist), clueless to the world he may walk in, looking to learn about the area and people who live in it ?

As I have mentioned before, Its been a while since i played DnD (I have yet to play a game in 3.5 settings), I know little about the world that you are creating, but am willing to learn. Am fond of the game however .... 

Well .. enough of my rambling ... thanks for listening and i hope your reply will be to my liking  ...

Many Regards

Q-Ball

(ps. Just looked at my join date and it was indeed 3 years ago ... dec 2002  )

(edit: might be worth mentioning that i do have the books ... and if i get picket to play, one question: Do i do the racial adjustment to stats before or after the point buy system ... im thinking before ??)


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 11, 2005)

Is there still room for another player?
Could possibly submit another rogue. 

-Blood


----------



## maddmic (Nov 12, 2005)

I'll let one of these two take my spot as I still cannot find my book.  perhaps later I can revisit this.  Thanks!


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 12, 2005)

And Hito is still waiting in the wings...


----------



## Q-Ball (Nov 14, 2005)

Oke .. in my excitement i went ahead and created my char i would like to submit.... hope ill get accepted ... Incomming Loktani Triba


----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Name: Loktani Triba
Race: Rock Gnome
Class: Illusionist
Forbiden school: Evocation
Height: 3 feet
Weight: 42 1/2 pound
Age: 73
Gender: Male
Hair Colour: Dark Purpleish
Eye colour: 1 green and 1 blue
God: Garl Glittergold
Clan/House: House miko from lantam
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Size: Small

*Stats:*

Str: 8 (-1)
Dex: 10 (0)
Con: 12 (+1)
Int: 16 (+3)
Wis: 13 (+1)
Cha: 12 (+1)

*Skills:*

Alchemy: 1 + int + 2 (racial) = + 6
Bluff: 1 + Cha = +2
Concentration: 2 + con = +3
Disable Device: 1 + int = +4
Disguise: 1 + cha = + 2
Gather Information: 1 + cha = + 2
Hide: 1 + Dex + 4 (Racial) = + 5
Knowledge (arcana): 3 + int = + 6
Knowledge (herbs): 1 + int = + 3 (hope knowledge herbs is oke (primary for alchemy))
Listen: 1 + wis + 2 (Racial) = + 4
Move Silent: 1 + dex = + 1
Sense Motive: 1 + wis = + 2
Spellcraft: 1 + int = + 4

Reason for the freaky skills. Im gonna play this guys as a real prankster ... and pranksters need information and move silent skills as wel as diguises and many more skills.

*Racial Abilities:*

Animal Friend: 2HD of animal friends
Rock Gnome Trickster: Illusion (Glamer spells get + 1 spell power (+ 1 saves + 1 to overcome spell resistance)
Small: + 1 AC + 1 Att and + 4 hide
Low light vision
+ 2 save vs illusion
+ 1 attack vs Kobolds/Goblinoids
+ 4 dodge vs giants
+ 2 listen
+ 2 alchemy

Spell like abilities:

Once a day: Speak with burrowing mammals

Once a day:
* Dancing Lights
* Ghost sounds
* Prestigetation

*Feats:*

Scribe Scroll (lvl 1 Wiz)
Summon Familiar (lvl 1 Wiz)
Spell Focus (Illusion): + 2 DC illusion spells

*Languages:*

* Gnome
* Common
* Dwarven
* Draconic
* Sylvan

*Spells per day:*

lvl 0: 4
lvl 1: 2 + 1 Ill

*Equipment:*

Small light crossbow: to hit + 1/ dam 1 d8
Dagger: to hit + 0/ dam 1 d4 - 1

Cloak: Purple cloak to match the beard
Artisan outfit: Brown 

Backpack (2lb)
Winter blanket (3 lb)
Caltrops (2 lb)
3x Flasks (empty)
os. Vial of ink
inkpen
torch (1 lb)
vial of ink
Mirror, small steel (1/2 lb)
Miners pick (10 lb)
Signal Whistle 
Waterskin (4 lb)

Scroll case (currently empty) (1/2 lb)

Total Carrying weight = 35 lb. 
Medium encumberance.

Speed 20 ft ( 15 under medium enc ) - Run 80 ft ( 60 )

AC: 10 base + 1 size = 11 (15 vs Giants)
Hp: 5

*Spellbook:*

All lvl 0 spells:

Lvl 1:

*Grease 
Mage armour
*Color spray (Ill)
Silent Image (Ill)
Burning Hands
*Spider Climb

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

That sums up my illusionist. Ofcourse he wants a familiar when we start ... i was thinking a purpleish bunny ... (maybe sprayed)

He also need more lvl 0 spells and some extra background ...

If he gets to join ill make it larger .. this is just an indication.

Kind Regards:

Q

(edit: oke ... Took your advice ... took int to 16 and cha up one ...)  Ps. sound ... could you double chek for me .... many thnx in advance


----------



## Songdragon (Nov 15, 2005)

Firstly... Chauzu... Still out there???


Secondly... Q, you may want to look at your stats, they are a little high for a 25 point buy.

Str: 8  - 2 points ( gnomes have a -2 to str) 
Dex: 10  - 2 points
Con: 12  - 2 points (gnomes have a +2 to con) 
Int: 18  - 16 points
Wis: 13 - 5 points
Cha: 11 - 3 points

This is 30 points... that 18 Int costs a lot. Ruducing it to a 16 and putting a point on Wis, or Cha would get you the 25 points,

Hope that helps some.

~ Songdragon ~


----------



## Q-Ball (Nov 15, 2005)

Woops ... knew that would happen ... Ill change ... thnx for the info ^^ ... its been a while for me ...

Many thnx Song 

Grtz Q

Ps. Now i see what happened .. took my initial as getting 11 as 1 point .. and thats not the way ... ill change my stats ... or maybe i started with everything at 10 ... confuzed again  ...


----------



## Wilphe (Nov 16, 2005)

A request:

If the group is going to split into 2 for the moment

Then can we have one IC thread for each group please?


----------



## Mystery Man (Nov 18, 2005)

With no updates from the DM for at least a week and a half I'm going to go ahead and drop from this campaign.


----------



## Yair (Nov 20, 2005)

Mystery Man said:
			
		

> With no updates from the DM for at least a week and a half I'm going to go ahead and drop from this campaign.



Considering that Chauzu has not even commented on this still, and that he is active on the boards (last post: today, about 16 hours ago) but not in this game, I'd say this game is officially over.

Too bad. I kinda was looking for when Atavy will fail to live up to his bravado.


----------



## MummyKitty (Nov 20, 2005)

I guess Hito will go into my NPC file for a future Underdark campaign...


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 22, 2005)

Dead - without a word - surely not


----------



## Mystery Man (Nov 22, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Dead - without a word - surely not




Not very classy.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 23, 2005)

Maybe we need to chase him into another thread, hijack it for a brief moment before flinging straight back to proceedings, and enquire of Chazu the status of the game


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 29, 2005)

Can anyone email Chazu and ask what's going on? I'm still keen to play this game.

Cheers

Daz


----------

